# New Computer Buildup



## 3991vhtes (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm building a new computer for a friend

MOBO - ASUS A7V133-VM
CPU - AMD Athlon XP 2200+ 1.80GHz
RAM - 512MB SYSAIR PC100
Hard Drive - Maxtor 60GB EIDE
Video Card 128MB PNY Verto nVIDIA GeForce FX5200 PCI Dual VGA TV DDR VCGFX52PPB
OS: Windows XP Professional


----------



## FatForester (Jun 3, 2007)

i'm assuming you're on a budget... but if you can, stay away from socket A. you can go pretty cheap w/ an AM2 system... heck even a 939 would be a big boost.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 3, 2007)

FatForester said:


> i'm assuming you're on a budget... but if you can, stay away from socket A. you can go pretty cheap w/ an AM2 system... heck even a 939 would be a big boost.



yeah, what is your budget?  it's more than likely that am2 or 939 is in your price range.  socket a is quite old.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 3, 2007)

FatForester said:


> i'm assuming you're on a budget... but if you can, stay away from socket A. you can go pretty cheap w/ an AM2 system... heck even a 939 would be a big boost.


I am on a budget...its a $200 one. I think that socket A is a nice one, because I have used it in the past before, and I never had any problems. . Plus, socket a is for the budget guy. the parts for it are cheap


----------



## pt (Jun 3, 2007)

what parts do you need?
look at this for 120€ on newegg
cpu, mobo, gfx, and ram
ps: onbord gfx btw


----------



## FatForester (Jun 3, 2007)

haha yea i see where you're comin from. but you'd be much happier to go with something like pt suggested. later on it'll pay off bigtime. a couple of my friends are still doin the socket A thing, and they are really hurtin' for an upgrade.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 3, 2007)

Just remember though, with pt's suggestion the OEM cpu doesn't come with a HSF. However his idea is a good one. Jeex AMD system's are cheap these days.


----------



## unsmart (Jun 4, 2007)

friend don't give friends fx5200:shadedshu

 $200 is a very tight budget. Your best shot is ebay or open box/refurb stuff. like has been said the cheapest modern system will beat a skt A, fx5200 setup. Try for a board with NV or ATI integrated graphic if doing any gaming.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 4, 2007)

ohh, yeah 200 is tight,

should have hit me up sooner, had a near complete p4 system for 200


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jun 4, 2007)

tell your friend to get a job, and save some money, say another 200 so you can work with $400. Don't get socket A, they suck in all ways possible. get at the very least a 939, but shoot for an AM2. you can get a dual core and mobo with decent onboard graphics from newegg for under $90, and add on a $20 cpu cooler, 1GB of ram for about $100, hard driver for $70. thats about $300...the other $100 can go towards PSU, case, and DVD drive..


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

How come that seems like a not-so upgraded system haha?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

May I remind you all that we have to have a tight budget because we are only 14. Plus, he's gonna use the computer for using the Internet, and school reports (although we get out the 7th of June ). Plus, I am doin' this for fun, and my friend doesn't need anything super-fast. He's not a gamer. Thinks console games are better (like xbox, and playstation 2, thinks Wii's suck b@11$).


----------



## pt (Jun 4, 2007)

does he need a screen?
if not take a look at this


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 4, 2007)

update: i was working on this pc last nite (he needed more RAM, and hsf changed, and a bigger hard drive), so i told my friend to flick off the switch on the psu so i could unplug the atx connector on the board. so he did, and i pulled it out, and took out the board, and added more ram, and changed the hsf (no hard drive though). then, he flicked the switch back on when i wasn't paying attention! so, then i put everything back in and plugged the atx connector back in, and the fans spun for a second, then i was like wtf?! then i saw the switch was on! It doesn't even power up now. What could be wrong with the pc? could it be the psu? could it be the cpu? 
Any help would be apperciated 
3991

edit: and im not going to change rigs....he told me that he wants to keep what he has


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> update: i was working on this pc last nite (he needed more RAM, and hsf changed, and a bigger hard drive), so i told my friend to flick off the switch on the psu so i could unplug the atx connector on the board. so he did, and i pulled it out, and took out the board, and added more ram, and changed the hsf (no hard drive though). then, he flicked the switch back on when i wasn't paying attention! so, then i put everything back in and plugged the atx connector back in, and the fans spun for a second, then i was like wtf?! then i saw the switch was on! It doesn't even power up now. What could be wrong with the pc? could it be the psu? could it be the cpu?
> Any help would be apperciated
> 3991
> 
> edit: and im not going to change rigs....he told me that he wants to keep what he has



Oh man, that could of killed any number of things... Oh wait, let me get this straight, he turned the power back on while the PSU was disconnected internaly (not connected to the motherboard)?

Any chance you or he has a spare PSU to try out first?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 4, 2007)

he turned it on when it was disconnected to the mobo  I hooked up the psu to my computer, and it works.


----------



## Ehstii (Jul 4, 2007)

fried the motherboard


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> he turned it on when it was disconnected to the mobo  I hooked up the psu to my computer, and it works.



In that case, there shouldn't be anything wrong. You tested the PSU and it works and since it was disconnected when your friend accidentaly turned it back on, I don't see how it could of affected anything. The only thing I can think of is one or more of the newer parts you installed has issues. Have you tried removing hardware one peice at a time, this should help you determine if and what could be possibly causing the system to not boot.


----------



## Ehstii (Jul 4, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> In that case, there shouldn't be anything wrong. You tested the PSU and it works and since it was disconnected when your friend accidentaly turned it back on, I don't see how it could of affected anything. The only thing I can think of is one or more of the newer parts you installed has issues. Have you tried removing hardware one peice at a time, this should help you determine if and what could be possibly causing the system to not boot.



he said that the PSU was turned on before he plugged it back into the mobo, and when he plugged it into the mobo the hsf spun up then died because he plugged the power into the mobo while the PSU was turned on


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 4, 2007)

Ehstii said:


> he said that the PSU was turned on before he plugged it back into the mobo, and when he plugged it into the mobo the hsf spun up then died because he plugged the power into the mobo while the PSU was turned on



Maybe your right but from what I read...



3991vhtes said:


> i was working on this pc last nite (he needed more RAM, and hsf changed, and a bigger hard drive), so i told my friend to flick off the switch on the psu so i could unplug the atx connector on the board. so he did, and i pulled it out, and took out the board, and added more ram, and changed the hsf (no hard drive though). then, he flicked the switch back on when i wasn't paying attention! so, then i put everything back in and plugged the atx connector back in, and the fans spun for a second, then i was like wtf?! then i saw the switch was on! It doesn't even power up now.



He told his friend to shut off the PSU and then disconnected the PSU from the motherboard, upgraded some hardware and re-installed everything. Aftwards his friend turned the power switch back on while the PSU was still disconnected from the motherboard. If you read a little later, he then said that he put everything back in and plugged the PSU back into the motherboard after his friend had already turned it on and powered it up only to find out that it no longer powered up. I assumed he or his friend had powered the PSU back off before he attempted to plug everything back in.

Thats the way I interpreted it anyhow....


----------



## Ehstii (Jul 5, 2007)

oh well, its still probably the motherboard.

if you cant fix it and your ever in Belmar, New Jersey bring it to my shop =]]


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm going to go back to his house tomorrow (and pray he didn't do anything else to it) with my mobo, cpu, and ram to see what he did to it. So I won't be on from 10AM to 12 noon tomorrow (eastern time)


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 6, 2007)

update: the cpu and mobo are fried up


----------

